# Whens The Next Show At Huntington Hilton N.y.?



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

just wondering when the next long island show is? thanks


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

The next L.I. show will be on 10/10/10 & Super Bowl show on 2/6/11.
The next Parsippany show will be on 11/21/10.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dyno Dom said:


> The next L.I. show will be on 10/10/10


Make sure you're there at 10:10 AM!! And have a pocket full of dimes and 10$ bills!!! 

It's also recommended that you buy at least 10 items... :tongue: :roll::devil::woohoo::lol: :woohoo: :jest:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

... spend the night before in the parking lot,,,, in a tent.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

*spending money*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Make sure you're there at 10:10 AM!! And have a pocket full of dimes and 10$ bills!!!
> 
> It's also recommended that you buy at least 10 items... :tongue: :roll::devil::woohoo::lol: :woohoo: :jest:


dont worry i will be there at 9:30 and will buy alot more than 10 items! i will also bring pennys and 20$ bills :tongue:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm already paying a homeless person to hold my place in line... :freak:


----------

